# Issues with Vax Platinum Power Max Carpet Cleaner



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

Had my first issue with my Vax Platinum Power Max on Wednesday last week. Apart from the faff of taking apart to clean, circa 10-12 screws & 30 mins ish. It has performed faultlessly.

I was cleaning the living room carpet on Wednesday, when the motor seemed to drop power & a burning smell started  

Have a black mark all over the carpet. Not great, as the machine is under 1 yr old. 

Currently the machine is back with Vax. Awaiting a repair or replacement.

It has deep cleaned are house once, top to bottom. And been used a few times on the quick clean mode. Also used on a few large rugs & circa 5 interior cleans.

After reading some of the reviews today, it sounds like I will be making use of the 6yr warranty :wall:


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Rappy, I have that same model however not experienced anything like the above. 
I have had to replace the belt which drives the main roller which is a pain, and vax don't sell them as it can only be fitted by a vax technician.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Due to the loss of power my initial thought was the belt, but the electrical burning smell is making me now think motor.

I did strip it all down to check the belt & noted lots of cracks in the belt.

What happened with yours?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rappy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Had my first issue with my Vax Platinum Power Max on Wednesday last week. Apart from the faff of taking apart to clean, circa 10-12 screws & 30 mins ish. It has performed faultlessly.
> 
> ...


my sister had a similar issue burning smell and stopped working - Vax replaced it ( motor issue)


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> my sister had a similar issue burning smell and stopped working - Vax replaced it ( motor issue)


My norm would be to hire a Rug Doctor, but decided last year to purchase the Vax.

After looking at the reviews, it seems that the motor is a common issue.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

We have a Vax ‘All Terrain’ carpet cleaner with spin scrub brushes which stopped turning. I contacted Vax who said the ‘motor’ was burnt out and to go buy a new machine for about £300 I think.
Not satisfied with this I stripped the machine to find that the ‘motor’ wasn’t a motor at all but an impeller driven by air. The impeller is supported by two bearings one of which was seized. Got a replacement bearing from a local supplier for £2.00 and all now works fine.
I reported this back to Vax and received the usual corporate reply saying glad you fixed your machine. Not impressed!!!!!!!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

chris chappell said:


> We have a Vax 'All Terrain' carpet cleaner with spin scrub brushes which stopped turning. I contacted Vax who said the 'motor' was burnt out and to go buy a new machine for about £300 I think.
> Not satisfied with this I stripped the machine to find that the 'motor' wasn't a motor at all but an impeller driven by air. The impeller is supported by two bearings one of which was seized. Got a replacement bearing from a local supplier for £2.00 and all now works fine.
> I reported this back to Vax and received the usual corporate reply saying glad you fixed your machine. Not impressed!!!!!!!


TBH, if it was out of warranty. I would have stripped it down myself.

My issue is a failure so soon.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I too have the same machine and had no issues. Like you OP, it is a pain to fully clean having to remove the screws etc to strip it down.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven’t had any issues like that with mines, but have only used it a couple of times and wasn’t all that impressed with the performance TBH, so I got a Bissell Pro Heat 2 x Revolution Pet Pro. 
Brilliant cleaning results, very easy to dismantle and clean all parts.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

rojer386 said:


> I too have the same machine and had no issues. Like you OP, it is a pain to fully clean having to remove the screws etc to strip it down.


Yes, until last week I would of recommended it. OK it does not dry the carpet in 1 hr. But cleans very well.

Been very impressed with the performance, just a shame the above as happened.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macmaw said:


> I haven't had any issues like that with mines, but have only used it a couple of times and wasn't all that impressed with the performance TBH, so I got a Bissell Pro Heat 2 x Revolution Pet Pro.
> Brilliant cleaning results, very easy to dismantle and clean all parts.


I think if I had to choose again, I would either go with either a Rug Doctor rental or purchase there Rug Doctor Deep Carpet Cleaner.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rappy said:


> I think if I had to choose again, I would either go with either a Rug Doctor rental or purchase there Rug Doctor Deep Carpet Cleaner.


I have a Rug Doctor Deep Carper Cleaner and it's great, haven't had any problems with it so far, 2+ years and it's been used to clean carpets, rugs and car upholstery. I researched before I bought the Rug Doctor and most of the reviews for the Vax and Bissel models I was looking at weren't that positive.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

**Update**

Machine is uneconomical to repair, new machine should be with me in 3-5 days.

Apparently, an issue with the body of the machine. No mention of the motor burning out  

I have made it clear if the motor fails again, I will be looking for a refund. And that I was aware this is a common issue.


----------

